

Apache CouchDB 1.4.0 Released - dochtman
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_4_0

======
kreek
Off topic but this has bugged me for years, Apache has the worst looking and
most confusing docs/support material around (thankfully CouchDB eschew the
Apache template). If two projects are equal and one is Apache I always choose
the other just to save my eyes from bleeding.

~~~
cgag
Yeah, it always feels like what you're looking at is out of date and/or
abandoned.

The actual couchdb site looks nice though:
[http://couchdb.apache.org/](http://couchdb.apache.org/)

~~~
crucialfelix
And the built in couchdb management web server looks very elegant. It's
important to have the tools that we live in front of for so much of our lives
to look great, add energy and enhance concentration.

------
portmanteaufu
I was so excited about the BigCouch merge in 2.0, I forgot there was going to
be a 1.4.0 release in the meantime.

------
ssmoot
Is there a "highlights reel" for this release? The Changes notes don't seem
incredibly noteworthy for most users?

~~~
rdtsc
[https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_4_0](https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_4_0)

From there things I am excited about:

* Support for server-wide changes feed reporting on creation, updates and deletion of databases. That is awesome. I've been wanting that for years. So not only do you get a realtime change feed for when one database change, you know also know if a new database was created.

* Ability to show a white-listed set of document properties from users db

* Support for Erlang R16

* Better documentation

------
arthursilva
CouchCouch is a BIG win for Couch! I hope it gets some well deserved attention
after that.

~~~
ssmoot
What's CouchCouch? A quick google doesn't turn up anything relevant.

~~~
andoriyu
BigCouch I guess. However, this release doesn't include that merge.

